# Looking for a new tent



## jlt199 (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm after some advice please. I did my first, one night, bikepacking trip last year and took a MEC spark 1 tent. I didn't like it! The inner tent was too small with no space for any extra gear. The vestibule is tiny and the fly sits so far off the ground I didn't trust it to keep anything dry that I did manage to fit in it. So now I'm looking for a plan B. 

I would like something light, but still extremely weatherproof, with enough space for myself and some gear. Dual walled is essential. I live near the Canadian rockies, so this will likely be my stomping ground.

I've been looking at the 2019 version of the tarptent moment dw, but not many reviews of this version and I'm hesitant to buy without seeing in person. Other options include MEC offerings including MSR and big Agnes. But I've read some negative review about their ability in wind and rain.

My budget is around $550cad.

My indecisiveness is causing misery, please help. Thanks


----------



## jlt199 (Jun 4, 2017)

I forgot to mention I would also like the tent to be as free standing as possible and I also intend to use it for hiking too.

Many thanks


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I have used tarptents (cloudburst/double rainbow)for years with good luck but they are on the light side and I am in the sierra's where the summer storms usually last an hour or so not many hours-----for tougher conditions I take my MSR Hubba----good tough tent with good space but 4 pounds.

Note REI tents are good and less money and they often are 20% off


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

My go-to tent for the past ~decade has been a 4-man mid-style tent. Works great for boating and backpacking trips. Palatial even for 2 people. But it's a bit bulky (albeit light) for bike trips.

Recently acquired one of these and am smitten with it. So small when packed. So light. So intuitive to set up. Huge for one person plus gear, and then there's also the outside vestibule space under the wings.

Only catch? Cost. I sold an older tent to help fund this one and am glad I did.


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

Similarly, mids have been my shelter of choice for a number of years, and they have there place in the quiver. However, last year, I purchased a Big Agnes Copper Spur HV UL 2 and I like it! At 6'4", the two person (?) is roomy for one and gear, and meets many of your interests. At 3ish pounds its definitively heavier than a solo-mid, but creature comforts are a nice thing. Bonus, is that it is currently on sale at Moosejaw for 25% off


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

I recently bought a Marmot Tungsten UL 2p. ~3.5 lbs, double wall, free standing, 2 doors, and a 30d floor. $300 full price, but they show up on sale around $220 frequently. I haven't used it yet, so I can't speak for real world performance, but the numbers were right for me. And my other Marmot tent (Ajax 2) has never let me down, despite how rough I am on it.


----------



## charcist (May 29, 2007)

I recently purchased a Big Agnes HV UL2 Copper Spur Bikepack tent - https://www.bigagnes.com/Copper-Spur-HV-UL2-Bikepack - and used it for the first time this past weekend and loved it. Two of us were in the tent and with two doors and two vestibules, it was rather plush. We had a bit of wind as a front was moving through (we were in the west Utah desert), and it seemed to handle the wind just fine. The Bikepack version has shorter poles, which fit nicely on or in handlebar roll. And it has the lighter quick-pitch option, where you use just the groundcloth and the rainfly, thus leaving out the tent body from the setup. Sure, it may not be the most durable solution out there, but for an ultralight tent, it's pretty solid.


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have the Marmot Limelight 2 person. It is not the smallest, but it definitely offers good protection and lots of space. I really like the near vertical lower walls. I have plenty of space for my wide pad along with bags and other gear inside.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Check out Mountain Laurel Designs. After years of backcountry backpacking trips all over the place in all kinds of conditions (days of snow, sleet, rain, sub-zero F, 100F+, you name it), I’ve used and abused a lot of gear. The MLD Duomid / Duomid XL is my go-to if I need something versatile, light, and don’t totally know what to expect weather-wise for anything short of expedition-grade high altitude mountaineering. Rather than the inner netting/liner option which you can certainly get to satisfy your double wall requirement, I’ve preferred going with Borah Gear Bivvies our of pure convenience / versatility.

These shelters are durable, well-made, extremely light, and you can forgo a setup pole for a hiking pole or even a good stick. Lead times this time of year can be long after you order (8-10 weeks), but IMO the product is worth the wait if you can manage it.


----------



## jlt199 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies, it's thought provoking for sure. I've also been recommended a lightwave g15 wave, it's on the heavy/expensive side but looks bomb proof.

I've also heard that ul tents suffer from uv degredation and only have a short life span. Is this true? I can't afford an expensive tent if its not going to have a good lifespan.

Thanks again for all you input


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

jlt199 said:


> I've also heard that ul tents suffer from uv degredation and only have a short life span. Is this true? I can't afford an expensive tent if its not going to have a good lifespan.


I would think that an UL tent used for its intended purposes would have minimal UV exposure.


----------



## jlt199 (Jun 4, 2017)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> I would think that an UL tent used for its intended purposes would have minimal UV exposure.


Fair point!


----------



## robert.jones (Jan 10, 2015)

Take a look here: https://sectionhiker.com


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

mikesee said:


> My go-to tent for the past ~decade has been a 4-man mid-style tent. Works great for boating and backpacking trips. Palatial even for 2 people. But it's a bit bulky (albeit light) for bike trips.
> 
> Recently acquired one of these and am smitten with it. So small when packed. So light. So intuitive to set up. Huge for one person plus gear, and then there's also the outside vestibule space under the wings.
> 
> Only catch? Cost. I sold an older tent to help fund this one and am glad I did.


Mikesee would you mind giving us some results of your future endeavors using this tent? I really like the look of it. Does it look to be up to the task and be able to last for a while.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

timsmcm said:


> Mikesee would you mind giving us some results of your future endeavors using this tent? I really like the look of it. Does it look to be up to the task and be able to last for a while.


i used it 3 nights last week in CO.

heading to ID/OR on friday to use it for 5 nights.

so far what i am most impressed by is how small and light it packs. it's smaller than my 4-man mid by a long shot -- maybe half the packed size?

and in order for the 4-mid to compare you have to include the bug net, which roughly doubles that mid in both size and weight.

not suggesting that a tent intended for 4 people is directly comparable to one made for 2 people. but at ~1/4 the size and weight compared to a known lightweight setup, and still sized for 2 people, this thing is really, really impressive.

i can see that when i head out for trips with the wife we'll be choosing this when packed size matters -- like multi-day bikepacks.

for single overnights where space is at less of a premium, or if it's cold and we have bigger bags and more layers and gear to shed and store at night, we'll probably still reach for the 4-mid.

our only other tent at this point is a 3-man/4 season mountaineering tent. it is so big and so heavy we pretty much never use it.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

mikesee said:


> i used it 3 nights last week in CO.
> 
> heading to ID/OR on friday to use it for 5 nights.
> 
> ...


What are you using for poles when bikepacking?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

bikeny said:


> What are you using for poles when bikepacking?


So far I've taken no poles and used found sticks at camp, or taken a set of these. The latter are heavier and easier than the former. The former (as seen in the night shot above) are lighter and more satisfying.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

mikesee said:


> So far I've taken no poles and used found sticks at camp, or taken a set of these. The latter are heavier and easier than the former. The former (as seen in the night shot above) are lighter and more satisfying.


Thanks for that. I'm out East, so generally lots of sticks around...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Sorry Mike, more questions! Any idea how it handles humidity and condensation? Again, East Coast mean lots of humidity in the summer.

I could see selling 2 of my tents to mostly fund one of these!


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I went cheap with a Midori Solo. It was a shade heavier than a Moment DW Tarptent that I was originally wanted. Having used it many times, I love it. It is self supporting with plenty of room and very durable.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

bakerjw said:


> I went cheap with a Midori Solo. It was a shade heavier than a Moment DW Tarptent that I was originally wanted. Having used it many times, I love it. It is self supporting with plenty of room and very durable.


I'm currently using a Marmot Eos 1P for my 1 person shelter. It's OK, not really light, and pretty narrow when sitting up. I do like that it's completely freestanding, so I can pitch it and then decide exactly where to put it. I also like the side door design.

I also have a Big Agnes Fly Creek UL3 for when I'm traveling with somebody else. It's pretty light (only 5 oz heavier than the Eos), but I really dislike the door location on the end.

I'm thinking I could sell both and buy a decent size 2P tent that would be lighter than both of my current tents (which shouldn't be too hard).

Condensation would be my biggest concern with the Dirigo 2, I'll have to wait for more reviews. Looks like a better shelter for the drier West to me.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

single wall will have condensation, double walled will not. double could be mesh and a fly. this is universal in almost all tents. I know some single's will have little vents, but they just don't seem to work well.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

If condensation is a big concern forget the single wall----even double wall tents will have an issue in some conditions but are better for this for sure----I used single wall tarptent rainbow last week near the california coast and got soaked inside--for summer in dry sierra conditions they work well.


----------



## Mars29 (Nov 28, 2012)

I recently got a REI Co-op Passage 2 Tent. It is not light at 5 lbs. But I think the comfort is a good trade off. I wanted a roomy tent I could sit up in, and a tent where I could be comfortable in a heavy thunderstorm. It was a great value and fit my budget. 

If I were to buy a new tent again, I would probably go with the Passage 1 to save a bit of weight. The two person tent is bigger than I need.


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

One point that many folks seem to ignore when looking for a new tent is how weatherproof and stable their choice is, and does that line up with their intended use.

Many, many people talk only about ventilation and weight ie. mesh walls. This is fine if the rest of your kit can take over insulation duties enough to compensate for a possibly cold and very drafty set up. If you are heading north ( AK, Scandinavia, etc. ) or into higher elevations consider that cold nights will be more the norm than not. If you end up riding through a 48° F rainstorm for 8+ hours, you may not be so thrilled with your 3lb. mesh wonder tent when it comes time to try and dry out and warm up.

We run a Hilleberg Jannu when life may be dependent on getting out of the weather or waiting out a storm, and an older 5 sided 'mid when we want space for muddy gear.

There are tons of good options, just make sure you are clear with yourself about how, when and where you will be using it!


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

On the flip side, in the summer here in New England, often times even the mesh of a bug bivy feels like too much insulation. When you get those incredibly still, 70-80 degree nights, all you can do is lie perfectly still and pray for a breeze.

But to your point, you do also need to make sure the tent can stand up to strong winds. Setting up one of those non-free-standing tarps by your self in a wind storm is NOT my idea of a fun time. Setting one back up in the middle of the night after it collapses on you while you are sleeping? Even less so.


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

I am also looking for a tent. Interested in this one for one person. Curious about "pre bent poles". Will that be a problem on the downtube

https://www.nemoequipment.com/product/dragonfly/


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

I switched from tents to using camping hammock.
I like the versatility a hammock allows, not needing smooth ground for a pitch.
Also I sleep better than I do in a bed at home.
This kit from Warbonnet is very well engineered and put together.
https://www.warbonnetoutdoors.com/hammocks/


----------



## jlt199 (Jun 4, 2017)

Jake January said:


> I switched from tents to using camping hammock.
> I like the versatility a hammock allows, not needing smooth ground for a pitch.
> Also I sleep better than I do in a bed at home.
> This kit from Warbonnet is very well engineered and put together.
> https://www.warbonnetoutdoors.com/hammocks/


Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm pretty set on a tent. I love the feeling of security that comes from being cocooned from the elements


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe you should use your tent in poor weather rather than theorize about how storm resistant it is. We used a two-wall tent with a short fly during many wet days and nights, and I would choose it again for two people. Not worth mentioning the model because it's no longer made, but many UL tents are designed similarly. I used a Nemo Hornet for 39 days and would choose it again for solo.

Roomy including vestibule, 4S, durable, lightweight, economical. Pick two or maybe three of those.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

https://www.bigagnes.com/Gear/Tents/Bikepacking

I just bought the Copper Spur UL1. Freestanding (a requirement for me) and very well designed.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Just sharing my tents and opinions...

Marmot Tungsten UL 2: my actual weight 3 lbs 12 oz. ~$300. 32 sq. Ft. 42" height. Double wall tent with two vestibules and two entrances. Free standing. Very spacious and comfortable tent. Massive head room due to roof spreader. However it's just a bit too heavy and too bulky for UL bikepacking.

Big Agnes FlyCreek UL 1: my actual weight 2 lbs 4 oz. $330. 22 sq. Ft. 38" height. Double wall tent with head vestibule. Not quite free standing. Small coffin. Can't quite sit up in it. Limited head space. Head entrance is a pain. Very light and packs quite small.

Six Moon Designs Lunar Solo. My actual weight 1 lbs 14 oz. 26 sq. Ft. 49" height. Single wall tent with bathtub floor. Not at all free standing. My favorite tent with amazing interior space and tall headspace. Great vestibule. Side entrance. Packs ultra small and light. Entire tub perimeter is mesh. I haven't yet experienced condensation. This has been my "go to" tent for bikepacking. Fits perfectly on handlebar.

REI Flash Air Hammock. Weight 2 lbs 13 oz. Just spent 3 nights in this and I was blown away! Superior comfort. Better, more restful restorative sleep. Excellent weather tolerance - stayed dry in several severe thunderstorms. However no privacy and no feeling of being "inside." Can put bike under tarp to stay dry. Setup limited to trees.

There is not one set-up to rule them all. My selection is based on where I'm riding and expected weather.

For example - for riding the Vermont Growler Grinder, I'll take the hammock. Prevalent trees, lack of tent sites, and good stealth camping. 

For riding in Utah, I'll take the Marmot because the ground is rocky and the tent is freestanding.

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

She&I said:


> Maybe you should use your tent in poor weather rather than theorize about how storm resistant it is.


^^^This^^^

Is it supposed to be **** weather this weekend? If so then plan a short overnighter and do a gear shakedown. While it is possible to get good advice from (some) people here, 100 hours of forum searching does not equal what you will learn if you willingly go into the **** and see for yourself what works, what you want to improve, etc...and it will be an adventure, and thats always a plus!


----------

